# what are these? update



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Guys, I found these on Crystal's head

[attachment=25973SC_1450.JPG]


Are these ticks? If yes, are there different type of ticks coz the ticks that I found on her before looked different. I got a special shampoo-like product and used it on her, and there were no signs for ticks at all 

now I see these GROSS!!! am soo gonna kill them after I know what are they exactly!! Crystal has been spending more time in the garden latley so maybe she got it from there  

Better seperate the boyz coz I did not find anythoing on them after checking them

thanks in advance for any info

kat


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

yep, ticks! eeewww! 

edited to add: http://www.wildex.com.au/images/ticks.jpg


----------



## Lil Boo Boo (Jul 22, 2006)

They look like ticks to me! Yikes, get em off get emm off!!!! LOL I hate ticks, they give me the heeby jeebys! You get em! :biggrin:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Yes - they're ticks. One appears to be a female (full of eggs) and the other appears to be a male. Yuckie!!!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks 


they are VERY, VERY small ... I couldn't see their legs with, so I had to take a pic with my Nikon and now see them...The ticks that I found before were bigger in size (and looked a little different)!!! double gross!!!



yuckie!!!!


I hate ticks...


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Yep they are ticks, I would suggest you remove them and kill them asap


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> One appears to be a female (full of eggs) and the other appears to be a male. Yuckie!!![/B]


do feel like throwing up now!!!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I HATE TICKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! My part of the U.S. is the worst in the country. Lyme disease is rampant. It's crazy--I swear it is almost at epidemic proportions. The gov't will have to do something about it at some point--we spray for mosquitos, they should do something about the ticks as well. 

I refer the U.S. folks here to the CDC (Centers of Disease control) website for more info and stats on Lyme. I think it's www.cdc.org.

You all will think I'm crazy, but even if Lyme is not big in your area--I say to always save the ticks you pull off and put them in a jar or plastic bag. If your dog starts displaying any symptoms for Lyme, the tick can be tested and the dog treated appropriately right away. I have known several people here that have lost dogs to Lyme.

P.S. Frontline is supposed to cause the ticks to fall off before the 24 hours--and they will drop off on their own. But who wants to leave a tick sitting on their pup for that long. Anyway, make sure you remove them correctly--it's easy to not get the whole tick and leave the head inside, which can cause infection.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> Yep they are ticks, I would suggest you remove them and kill them asap [/B]


will do that right now!! they are not allowed to start a family on my baby's skin!!!!!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> I HATE TICKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! My part of the U.S. is the worst in the country. Lyme disease is rampant. It's crazy--I swear it is almost at epidemic proportions. The gov't will have to do something about it at some point--we spray for mosquitos, they should do something about the ticks as well.
> 
> I refer the U.S. folks here to the CDC (Centers of Disease control) website for more info and stats on Lyme. I think it's www.cdc.org.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the info ... yuck!! I hate ticks as much as you do...It would be great if there was a special spray for ticks too to stop them from being in the plants as well!!!

I do know how to remove them  I've don't it before and I just feel *eeewwwww* while doin't it, yet I do anything for my babies


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Is Crystal on a flea/tick preventative? If so, they probably won't attach. I agree that you might want to save the ticks to see if they have Lyme's. Good thing you took a close look at her head. Check her paws too...ticks love to hide there as well.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Kat,

The ones you saw before probably were engorged with blood their bodies swell when engorged. I would pull them out with tweezers to make sure the head comes out too and then stick them in a container with alcohol to kill them. She is going to need either a dip (I don't know how Maltese fare with dips) or a strong flea and tick shampoo.

I hated when my Rotties use to get them! :smheat: :smheat:

Oh check in and around the ears also.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

:shocked: Oh Yuck, I hate ticks, they are creepy crawly blood suckers.Hope you've gotten them all off by now.Poor Crystal.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

DIRTY TICKS! They are the enemy! And they think they can pick on OUR baby Crystal?! This means war!!! You get 'em Kat!!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Eww eww eww I am itching all over and almost barfing ... poor baby Crystal - where on earth did these come from - has she been playing with camels again ..

Seriously, I have never seen those buggers and I never want to ...

Maybe you should have your garden sprayed.

I agree I was they could eliminate those things off the face of the earth.

You probably already did this but you need really pointy tweezers to pull them out whole.

Hope you nab those nasty buggers.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

You need to go over Snowy and Picasso too to be sure none have transferrred to them even if they weren't out in the same area. Even if thay just touched each other by walking past a lone tick can crawl over. 
Some ticks at early stage are as small as a grain of pepper! Go over all you babies with a lint roller if you have one... the tiny ones especially will usually get caught on the 'sticky'.
OH BTW..check yourself as well!!! I've found them on me even when wearing jeans and socks..I just forgot to tuck the socks over the jeans leg !! so one of the little critters just moseied up my leg. ( Spring and fall our area is infested!! and they are no longer restricted to hig grassy areas or woods... we even have them sometime in the lawn or on nearby plantings.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Thank God you saw them. You're such a good Mommy.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

:new_shocked: EWWWIE Ticks! Poor Girl... I hope they are all gone now. OH Kat I feel awful for you all.

xoxo
Melanie


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Oh no!!! Yuckie ticks!!! I hope you can get rid of them soon!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

OMG :smscare2: I hate ticks too, but always, like you-get those buggers off asap! This made me so parnoid I just ran and did a full check of Kosmo-I have the eeby jeebies too-ewwwww!!!! Ticks absolutely disgust me!!! I hope you got them off with no problems! :thumbsup:


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

I hope your little princess is now tick free. I agree ticks are yucky!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

:new_shocked: :new_shocked: :new_shocked: I had no idea they look like that. I thought ticks were just little black dots. now that I know I'll be scared to death picking them off of sparkey. I have to get a device so I don't touch them. :smstarz: 
Poor little Crystal and poor you. I had to deal with the ticks this year. nothing seem to stop them. I have to bathe sparkey more often, at least once a week just to be sure there is nothing. but I still find somethings. tonight I found a big fat flea on his tail. I'll probably give him a short haircut this weekend. 
Hope you can get all the ticks off rayer:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

:smheat: 

so I spent lastnight, removing those gross ticks out of C's head, checked her entire body and found few. Then had to go to the boys again and found a VERY TINY one between P's paws :smheat: I went through the 3 dogs over and over. They are way too small so I wasn't sure if I saw/removed them all.

So, this morning, I visited Crystal's vet to buy a special product for those ticks. Its a drop of liquid that can be put on the dog's skin (on the neck) that can be spread to the entire skin and KILL any ticks remaining that couldn't be seen. Since P and S live with C in the same house, I got one for each and put it on them.

Crystal is one naughty malt who turns our small bushes into a playground, so I believe that that place in the garden is the source for these ticks. Last time, I only controlled the ticks on her skin. I stopped using the shampoo for a while, so I guess those are new ticks that decided to live on C's skin.....this time, I decided to get rid of these ticks not only on the dog's skin but also in the entire garden (the dogs love to spend their time in the garden from time to time coz they can always run like crazy everywhere)....the vet gave me the number of a pest control service and said that they can get rid of these ticks with a special spray. So I gave them a call and they are comming here on Monday :chili: :chili: 

They promised me that I wouldn't find any in my dogs from the garden.....I smell victory :biggrin: 

I still wanna take all protection needed coz I never ever wanna deal with these ticks again. 

I was thinking of letting the dogs wear a tick collar. Have you guys heard of it? Is it useful? I forgot to ask the vet about it though -just saw it once in a petstore-

Thanks for your feedback...it was really useful :grouphug:

Here is Crystal lastnight after removing all ticks we found...happy to lay down on her bed with her duckie :wub:
[attachment=25998SC04415.JPG]:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> :new_shocked: :new_shocked: :new_shocked: I had no idea they look like that. I thought ticks were just little black dots. now that I know I'll be scared to death picking them off of sparkey. I have to get a device so I don't touch them. :smstarz:[/B]


 :HistericalSmiley: 

I was shocked as much as you were when I first saw the picture :new_shocked: :new_shocked: :new_shocked: 

and the worst part is: the thing that I was doing before my eyes captured them was kissing Crystal on that area...felt sick in my tummy right after I saw the pic and had to run and wash my lips YUCKIE YUCKIE YUCKIE YUCKIE


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> Eww eww eww I am itching all over and almost barfing[/B]


I kept on scratching my head last night thinking that they are all over me :smrofl:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> :smheat:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The tick collars you can buy at petstores are very dangerous. Please read this:

http://www.nrdc.org/health/effects/pets/execsum.asp

If you got a spot on product like Frontline that kills ticks from your vet , that should do it.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Thank you so very much for your reply and useful info....Now - after reading through that site, there is no way am gonna get and use anything on my dogs unless it was given to me by their vet....that liqud drop that was given to me by C's vet is more than enough

:grouphug: thank you

kat


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Revolution which is what I put on Mia & Cody works for fleas & ticks also. You also put it on their shoulder blades. I'm glad you aren't going to put the flea collar on them. My daughter's cat was highly allergic to it.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> My daughter's cat was highly allergic to it.[/B]




glad that I asked before I tried it on them  


sorry about your daughter's cat


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I'm glad you were victorious over the nasty ticks! You're such a good mommy, and Crystal looks very relieved to be free of those blood-sucking creepy-crawlies.


----------

